# Need a wooden stagecoach wheel repaired in Washington



## purplesometimes (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello, 

My husband and I just bought a full-sized stage coach. It has old-fashioned wooden wagon wheels, with hard rubber over metal ring type "tires." One of the wheels is in need of repair. 

The wheel wrights we've found are too far from our home to drive, and we're trying to avoid shipping the wheel due to freight cost. Does anyone know of a wheel wright in Washington state, eastern Oregon, or northern Idaho? 

Thanks very much!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

what actually needs repairing?


----------



## purplesometimes (Oct 1, 2013)

There is a very small amount of "air" visible between parts of the metal ring (tire), and the exterior of the wooden wheel. The sections of the wooden wheel (not the spokes) move in relation to each other, and a couple of the wooden spokes can be shifted by hand. As the wheel turns on the hub, there is no visible play. The other 3 wheels seem in good condition.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

the sections of the wheels are called felloes but pronounced fellys over here ,I was wondering has the Waggon been dry stored for any length of time? if it has,and you can soak it overnight in water,you may find that the fellys and the spokes might all tighten back up when they dry out ,a shallow bit of river bed would be a good place to put it I mean soak the wheel not the whole waggon


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*jimmy*

god advise jimmy i was thinking the same as you drove your cart in the streame and the wheels titen up as the wood takes in moisture and swells up.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

well when ever I keep a wooden wheel Waggoner inside for any length of time ,I tie old rags around the wheels and give them a regular soaking with the hosepipe,at least every three mths


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Stagecoach Sales, Wood Wheels, Hitch & Chuck Wagons | Hansen Wheel & Wagon They are in SD and say they will work to find best price for shipping.


This place is in Idaho. MCC Home Page

*Chuck & Helga Firkins*

Route 5 Box 2325
Game Farm Road
Ellensburg, WA 98926 
*Telephone:* 509-926-2296






*Cluff Carriage Company*

_New wheels; wheel restoration & repair; rubber tire replacements & conversions; shafts, poles, and other parts. New carriages built at special request._
Contact: Benjamin Cluff
11409 N 25th E
Idaho Falls, ID 83401 United States
*Telephone:* 208-522-7203






CAAOnline: Directory of Services & Suppliers


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Or find a copy of Rural Heritage magazine to buy...and can find them in there too.


----------

